
What is the point of work? - smackay
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/oct/12/work-technology-advances-society
======
hwstar
The only way out is to have a large cash cushion, investments, and passive
income. Anyone having to depend a recurring paycheck in a first world country
for food and shelter in the future is going to be worse off in the future.

Why? Because the standard of living will be going down in the first world
countries and will meet the third world countries in the middle as their
standard of living improves.

